
Fred Hampton - vezycash
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Hampton
======
droptablemain
I've been seeing Fred pop up a lot more here and there recently. Makes me
happy.

We need a new Rainbow Coalition. A Fred Hampton-style one, not the 80s
version.

"We're not going to fight fire with fire. We're going to fight fire with
water. We're not going to fight racism with racism, but with solidarity. We're
not going to fight capitalism with black capitalism, but with socialism."

For those who don't know, he was murdered by Chicago police in coordination
with the FBI, as part of a scandalous program called COINTELPRO.

He preached working-class solidarity between blacks, whites and Latinos, and
that's why they wanted him dead.

~~~
jpster
The people! United! Can never be defeated!

